# Genie 0x0863, Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211984-genie-0x0863/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess the previous one was pulled. I wonder how long this one will last.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Musta been a "whoops" in that version.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

HR34 programs will not populate on Geniego. Tried rebooting and resetting with no luck. My other two HR24 units show up fine on Geniego.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

GAM said:


> HR34 programs will not populate on Geniego. Tried rebooting and resetting with no luck. My other two HR24 units show up fine on Geniego.


did it worked before the SW update? Have you confirmed that the HR34 connected to the internet? is everything set to "allow" under the Whole-Home menu?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, it was working for months with no issue. I just checked and it is connected to the internet and allow is set under Whole Home.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I am now able to see my HR34 programs in Geniego. I went in the menu under Whole Home and changed access from allow (which is how it was set) to block and then went back in and changed it to allow.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

No On Demand. Channel Not Available on all OnDemand. My DIRECTV not populating. 
I have done a double RBR a few days ago and restored defaults/reconnected to the network and still no On Demand or My DIRECTV.

I know I'm not the only one who has been having these issues, and I am completely horrified that they are releasing this. Also glad I'm not on the phones anymore, because expect some pissed off people when this update starts rolling out.

HR44-200
Report All 20140508-1ECC

Please have something > 0x863 soon.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JBv said:


> No On Demand. Channel Not Available on all OnDemand. My DIRECTV not populating.
> I have done a double RBR a few days ago and restored defaults/reconnected to the network and still no On Demand or My DIRECTV.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who has been having these issues, and I am completely horrified that they are releasing this. Also glad I'm not on the phones anymore, because expect some pissed off people when this update starts rolling out.
> ...


the more you reset it the longer it takes. leave it alone for a day or two.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> the more you reset it the longer it takes. leave it alone for a day or two.


It was 4/28 - 5/3 before I did a double RBR hoping to kickstart the On Demand. I did restore network defaults and reconnect two days ago, so it has had plenty of time. (Yes, this time I actually pulled a calendar out for accuracy)

One thing of interest, is that while my On Demand channels are giving me CNA (even if I click on the little triangle) I was able to do a search and download On Demand content. So there's that?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

is this update still going out? Very few posts here.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

I just spent 18 hours and 37 reboots to try and get CC back on 0x0808 - only to see there is now a now a new NR, meaning I will need another 18 hours and untold reboots to get it working again after this update downloads


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not wait to see if the issue shows up first before thinking that will happen. Think positive it will not be an issue!


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this another pulled update? This is the fewest number of posts I've seen for an active update.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I had Genie installed on 5/11, updated the firmware. It's 0x808.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine is still 808...


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Still 808 here as well - VERY slow response on the GUI. Going to try the double reset tonight.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

On Ox808 I haven't been able to download any VOD. I started a couple yesterday very early morning and when I got home at six it was still trying to download the first one. It would go so far and start over. The tv apps work so I know Internet connection is working fine.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Why are people discussing 808? This is the issues/discussion thread for 863. If you don't have 863 yet, then just wait until you get it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> Why are people discussing 808? This is the issues/discussion thread for 863. If you don't have 863 yet, then just wait until you get it.


This was supposed to be the 0x0863 discussion but apparently 0x0863 doesn't exist anymore and 0x0808 is the live NR. Since there doesn't seem to be an "official" 0x0808 discussion thread, this is it ..for now.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> This was supposed to be the 0x0863 discussion but apparently 0x0863 doesn't exist anymore and 0x0808 is the live NR. Since there doesn't seem to be an "official" 0x0808 discussion thread, this is it ..for now.


I found this thread for 0x0808 which is still open:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211001-genie-0x0808-issuesdiscussion/

Since this 0x0863 thread is "pinned", isn't this still considered the live NR? Do we know for sure it doesn't exist anymore? Maybe it's just rolling out very slowly.

My point was that I thought reports of issues (like slowness and VOD issues reported above) ONLY for 0x0863 should be in this thread. That is what I want to read about when I goto this thread, not reports of specific issues related to 0x0808.

But hey, what do I know. If I'm wrong, then carry on.

Thanks.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

I got 0863 yesterday...


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

This must be a house by house rollout!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> I found this thread for 0x0808 which is still open:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211001-genie-0x0808-issuesdiscussion/
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing to the proper thread for 808. However, since I didn't want to wait until it rolled out to my house I forced the download for 0863. So about everything I posted above.... nevermind .


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 received 0x863 early this morning. When I pressed the Guide button on my remote there was a message pertaining to the Sports App features. Also noticed receiver locations have been added to the info screen when pressing the Dash button on my DirecTV remote. As usual after a update I'm waiting for My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, Pandora, Sports, YouTube, VOD, and Allow Web Videos to reload......Update: I waited 7 hours after my HR44-200 received 0x863 and performed a Menu Reset. After the reset was complete all missing features repopulated.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hit mine this morning. Did a double reset and we will see how it goes.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I've had 0863 since 5/8, no issues.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Can someone record a network broadcast on an NBC station and then play it back with DirecTV Subtitles enabled? Can you see the subtitles?

My HR34 can display them on live TV, but not on any recording. They display fine when playing those HR34 recordings on my HR24.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

HR44-200 and 0x0863 here and no issues either. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> This was supposed to be the 0x0863 discussion but apparently 0x0863 doesn't exist anymore and 0x0808 is the live NR. Since there doesn't seem to be an "official" 0x0808 discussion thread, this is it ..for now.


My HR44/200 got upgraded to 0x863 yesterday (5/15/14). In case you were wondering... the caller ID still doesn't work. The ghost 'UNAVAILABLE' caller problem continues.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine seems fine so far. Only issue I had was during the first day, when I came out of a recording delete I had a black screen and had to change channels to get the tuner back.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

tonydi said:


> Can someone record a network broadcast on an NBC station and then play it back with DirecTV Subtitles enabled? Can you see the subtitles?
> 
> My HR34 can display them on live TV, but not on any recording. They display fine when playing those HR34 recordings on my HR24.


My HR34 is on 0x863, it displays the subtitles on NBC live or recorded.

I couldn't tell you if it did before 0x863 though, I don't use subtitles.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

samrs said:


> My HR34 is on 0x863, it displays the subtitles on NBC live or recorded.
> 
> I couldn't tell you if it did before 0x863 though, I don't use subtitles.


Thanks for checking. As soon as it's not recording anything I'll try doing a couple of resets and see if that somehow clears it.

I can't really complain....in the two years I've had this machine, this is really the first update that actually caused any noticeable problem. Given how many bizarre things I see reported on the forum we've been pretty lucky. I guess it was finally our turn.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Issue report #20140519-1A7F
I turned on the the tv and there was a black screen and unresponsive Genie. A rbr fixed it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

HR44/700 Report number 20140520-3502

Regarding Skip-to-tick (hit FF then skip forward or skip back to the tick mark), there is real improvement in the response time between the remote and the actual Skip. But over time the delay seems to creep back in. I'm watching two channels with Doubleplay and one (CNN) has an instant response to the STT command, while the other (NBC) has a 3 second delay between the remote command and the actual skip. CNN has more than an hour buffered and NBC has about 45 mins in buffer. IIRC the STT was instant on NBC when the buffer was smaller-- thus the creep.

On a somewhat related note, the audio delay I used to get when switching tuners in Doubleplay, seems to be fixed. That was an issue since I got my HR44 a year ago, so THANKS!


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

tonydi said:


> Can someone record a network broadcast on an NBC station and then play it back with DirecTV Subtitles enabled? Can you see the subtitles?
> 
> My HR34 can display them on live TV, but not on any recording. They display fine when playing those HR34 recordings on my HR24.


They do show up, live and recorded content, but the CC box covers almost 75% of the screen with a big black square box! This was not happenning yesterday, got 863 this morning.

By the way, wasn't HDMI control supposed to be included in this update? I can't find it nowhere in settings... HR44.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

That sounds like you enabled Closed Captioning. My issue was with the first option in that menu, DirecTV Subtitles. I've done a couple of resets and now it appears as though the NBC problem is gone. That may be something you'd want to try with your HR44 and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Landed this morning. Just noticed it when clicking on menu and got sports advice.

Six more weeks till next 2-year freebie. Trying to watch everything stored before I put this box in the guesthouse for my father-in-law, here for the summer.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dramirez said:


> They do show up, live and recorded content, but the CC box covers almost 75% of the screen with a big black square box! This was not happenning yesterday, got 863 this morning.
> 
> By the way, wasn't HDMI control supposed to be included in this update? I can't find it nowhere in settings... HR44.


You can change the font size, color of text and the color of the box around the text. The color around the box choice is not visible on the initial screen. You have to scroll down and it will pop up.


----------



## dramirez (Jan 6, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> You can change the font size, color of text and the color of the box around the text. The color around the box choice is not visible on the initial screen. You have to scroll down and it will pop up.


No guys, it wasn't the little background black box for the CCs, the almost WHOLE screen was black.

I restarted the receiver manually and now the captions shows as they did before, the rigth way!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dramirez said:


> They do show up, live and recorded content, but the CC box covers almost 75% of the screen with a big black square box! This was not happenning yesterday, got 863 this morning.
> 
> By the way, wasn't HDMI control supposed to be included in this update? I can't find it nowhere in settings... HR44.


HDMI control is in the Hx2x National release. No word yet when it will be on the Genie.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> HDMI control is in the Hx2x National release. No word yet when it will be on the Genie.


Must be coming soon. HDMI Control is listed in the Genie Help Menu under Settings.


----------



## lacibaci (Apr 3, 2008)

Just got it last night (863) Didn't notice anything different. The client was not updated.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got it this morning. Lots of recording and live-TV freezes, which I didn't have with the previous release. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

updated early AM yesterday, Last night had freezes on recordings and then on re-start. After second restart and after running the utilities which didn't show any problems - it seems to be fine for the moment.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Second day now with this and no issues have cropped up yet. My video breakup and freezing on NBC seemed to have been fixed with the last software version so I'm hoping this one doesn't undo anything.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

phlevin: What utilities did you run? How do you access them?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like this one rolled on my HR34 on Tuesday. Last night, froze up to all remote commands for 2 minutes. Complete garbage, as per usual these days from DirecTV's shoddy programming department.

Did a double reset to see if it will help long term, but unit was still very sluggish afterwards.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

It seems a new issue has occured with this release, or one that has been brought back. When you come out of a pause or FF or change channels there is now an audio delay of several seconds. We had this issue prior to Genie and now it seems to be making a comeback.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

CATCRAW said:


> It seems a new issue has occured with this release, or one that has been brought back. When you come out of a pause or FF or change channels there is now an audio delay of several seconds. We had this issue prior to Genie and now it seems to be making a comeback.


Yes, but a very similar issue I had was fixed with this release. In Doubleplay It fixed the several second audio delay that occurred when you switched to a tuner that was buffered. So....

Interestingly I can't replicate your issue now either. I tried various FF speeds and changing channels, and the audio actually precedes video on a channel change. BTW my audio is through a Pioneer AVR with HDMI.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

CATCRAW said:


> It seems a new issue has occured with this release, or one that has been brought back. When you come out of a pause or FF or change channels there is now an audio delay of several seconds. We had this issue prior to Genie and now it seems to be making a comeback.


Same here - a bit annoying.


----------



## Punchy (May 23, 2014)

I'm helping a friend who got an internet usage warning from his ISP last week. After further investigation it turned out that his HR44 was downloading 100GB/day starting the day the 863 release installed itself. DirecTV support has been unable to help. Is there any way to diagnose this further from his end? Debug menus, any way to determine exactly what the HR44 is trying to download?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Punchy said:


> I'm helping a friend who got an internet usage warning from his ISP last week. After further investigation it turned out that his HR44 was downloading 100GB/day starting the day the 863 release installed itself. DirecTV support has been unable to help. Is there any way to diagnose this further from his end? Debug menus, any way to determine exactly what the HR44 is trying to download?


Start by turning off Genie recommends. There is no way to "debug" this using the Genie. you will need a router with QoS


----------



## Punchy (May 23, 2014)

He has a router with QoS, bandwidth capping and throttling on a per-IP basis, address restrictions, etc etc. How can that be used to debug?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Im not having any audio issues coming out of trickplay. HR44 to Denon AVR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Punchy said:


> He has a router with QoS, bandwidth capping and throttling on a per-IP basis, address restrictions, etc etc. How can that be used to debug?


you can use that to see where the traffic is coming (going to) from


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

MAJOR freeze. I was watching FoxSW Texas vs OSU and picture froze and DVR wouldn't go to another channel or play recorded material. RBR is only option. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

I had an HR44 installed a few weeks ago and everything has been flawless. Only one issue I noticed this morning. When I try to play some of my older recordings they fail to play. I get a message that reads "playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server". I have an HR24 in the bedroom that has my older recordings on it and all my whole home settings appear to be in order, sharing on, etc. 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nodes of Ranvier said:


> I had an HR44 installed a few weeks ago and everything has been flawless. Only one issue I noticed this morning. When I try to play some of my older recordings they fail to play. I get a message that reads "playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server". I have an HR24 in the bedroom that has my older recordings on it and all my whole home settings appear to be in order, sharing on, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Reboot your HR24. That should fix it. I had to occasionally do that for the same issue.


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier (May 29, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Reboot your HR24. That should fix it. I had to occasionally do that for the same issue.


Worked like a charm. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

Still having the sound issues that have been a problem for so long I can't rememebr what release they started with.

Change from a stereo channel such as OPB (Oregon Public Broadcasting) to a surround sound channel, lose the sound. Watching a stereo channel and fast backwards the picture, lose sound. Both can be corrected by pressing two buttons on my Pioneer receiver remote that control the sound and I get the sound back. Just annoying it has dragged on for so long.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

lansbury said:


> Still having the sound issues that have been a problem for so long I can't rememebr what release they started with.
> 
> Change from a stereo channel such as OPB (Oregon Public Broadcasting) to a surround sound channel, lose the sound. Watching a stereo channel and fast backwards the picture, lose sound. Both can be corrected by pressing two buttons on my Pioneer receiver remote that control the sound and I get the sound back. Just annoying it has dragged on for so long.


That's odd, I don't have that issue with my Pioneer 1020k and HR44/700. since I got the hr44 a year ago, I used to get a 3-4 second audio delay when switching to a buffered tuner, but this firmware fixed that.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

kram said:


> phlevin: What utilities did you run? How do you access them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


On a restart, when you see "Running receiver self-check" press Select
--You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
--Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a bug, perhaps not even an "issue", more of a curiosity:

Since the update, when returning from either a FF or a Slip, the audio does not come back nearly as fast as with all prior releases. I miss the first few words of the program, every time on the HR44-700. 

Again, this is NEW, it coincided with the update. Using HDMI through an Onkyo 605 HT Receiver. Nothing else has changed, except the update.

It looks like some change has caused the Onkyo not to detect the resumption of audio and may be related to the Dolby Digital stream.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

hasan said:


> Not a bug, perhaps not even an "issue", more of a curiosity:
> 
> Since the update, when returning from either a FF or a Slip, the audio does not come back nearly as fast as with all prior releases. I miss the first few words of the program, every time on the HR44-700.
> 
> ...


Same NEW issue here with HR44-500 and Onkyo receiver


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

jacinkcmo said:


> Same NEW issue here with HR44-500 and Onkyo receiver


It was always an issue with my Onkyo 818, once I swapped the to Denon X4000 in January, audio picks right up as it should.


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

My HR44/500 was updated May 22 with 0x863. Now most of the time after a pause, when I press play I hear a loud audio pop. I have reset the receiver. It has been doing this every day since the update.

All my connections are HDMI through to the TV. The signal leaves the HR44, goes through an Oppo blu-ray player (for scaling and Darbee), and into a Denon AVR.

Chris


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Since update, I've had the following issues with my HR44-500:
- recording and live TV freezes
- no response or very delayed response to remote commands
- unable to power on or off

I've had to perform many red-button resets. 

Firmware problem or hard-drive failure?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Ever since getting 0x863 on my HR44/700 the closed captioning is garbled (the text is mostly fine but sometimes there are extra "special" characters like letters with accents on them). Sometimes the text is completely unreadable though.

I just tried restarting the receiver through the menus, did not help. Anyone else having a problem similar to this? I've always had the occasional hiccup with CC, but this is all the time now.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

> Ever since getting 0x863 on my HR44/700 the closed captioning is garbled (the text is mostly fine but sometimes there are extra "special" characters like letters with accents on them). Sometimes the text is completely unreadable though.
> 
> I just tried restarting the receiver through the menus, did not help. Anyone else having a problem similar to this? I've always had the occasional hiccup with CC, but this is all the time now.


When you have an issue like this you should submit a "sendreport" if your HR44 is internet connected and post the number here.

There is also a special number on your bill for closed caption issues.

When I checked CC on my HR34 it worked fine.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

samrs said:


> When you have an issue like this you should submit a "sendreport" if your HR44 is internet connected and post the number here.
> 
> There is also a special number on your bill for closed caption issues.
> 
> When I checked CC on my HR34 it worked fine.


That only works if you have reporting turned on which I don't right now (I know what you're talking about though, I have had it turned on before). But I thought that is for the other forum.

Anyway - perhaps I'll turn it on and send a report next time it is really bad. Thanks!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

A send report is a little different than what your talking about but does the same thing. Stuart put it out in one of the threads he started.

If I came out to your house for that issue I would make sure everything was up to spec and enter "sendreport" in smart search and submit a Field Problem Report with the send report number.

It would get fixed but maybe not right away, option 2 might be a refurbed HR34.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since getting 0x863 on my HR44/700 the closed captioning is garbled (the text is mostly fine but sometimes there are extra "special" characters like letters with accents on them). Sometimes the text is completely unreadable though.
> 
> I just tried restarting the receiver through the menus, did not help. Anyone else having a problem similar to this? I've always had the occasional hiccup with CC, but this is all the time now.


I've noticed the same thing - stray characters, garbled text etc.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

samrs said:


> A send report is a little different than what your talking about but does the same thing. Stuart put it out in one of the threads he started.
> 
> If I came out to your house for that issue I would make sure everything was up to spec and enter "sendreport" in smart search and submit a Field Problem Report with the send report number.
> 
> It would get fixed but maybe not right away, option 2 might be a refurbed HR34.


Ah - I didn't know about that. Cool - I will try a sendreport next time it really acts up - Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since getting 0x863 on my HR44/700 the closed captioning is garbled (


On one channel or all channels?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

peds48 said:


> On one channel or all channels?


It happens on more than one channel. I have noticed it on On Demand downloads too.

Couple of channels as an example - HBO (501), NBC Washington DC (Local-4), FOX Washington DC (Local-5), HGTV (229)

Most recently I downloaded Fast & Furious 6 On Demand HBO and the CC was very bad, couldn't read it in a lot of situations.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

orleans704 said:


> My HR44/500 was updated May 22 with 0x863. Now most of the time after a pause, when I press play I hear a loud audio pop. I have reset the receiver. It has been doing this every day since the update.
> 
> All my connections are HDMI through to the TV. The signal leaves the HR44, goes through an Oppo blu-ray player (for scaling and Darbee), and into a Denon AVR.
> 
> Chris


I'm getting the same thing, a "pop" or "snapping" sound after unpausing a recording. My connection is HDMI through a 4x1 HDMI switch, to a VIZIO soundbar, then to the TV.

It seemed to start with the 0x863 update.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just noticed for the first time today that some programs now have a counterclockwise arrow on their guide listing. Apparently this is a new feature that allows you to to start the program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it. Kinda neat. I've only seen it on one program so far but it does work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pappasbike said:


> Just noticed for the first time today that some programs now have a counterclockwise arrow on their guide listing. Apparently this is a new feature that allows you to to start the program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it. Kinda neat. I've only seen it on one program so far but it does work.


yep, is call the "look back"


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Just noticed a maddening issue last night. I have purchase limits set up on my DVR - set to $1.00 so I don't accidentally purchase something. When switching to LOGO last night, I kept getting a prompt saying that the channel exceeded my purchase limit and required me to enter my unlock code to watch. LOGO is part of my package and wasn't doing this on the last release.

I didn't have a lot of time to play around with it so I don't know if it's doing it on other non-PPV channels.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

FYI my HR34 received 0.86a overnight.

Haven't noticed anything unusual...yet.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since getting 0x863 on my HR44/700 the closed captioning is garbled (the text is mostly fine but sometimes there are extra "special" characters like letters with accents on them). Sometimes the text is completely unreadable though.
> 
> I just tried restarting the receiver through the menus, did not help. Anyone else having a problem similar to this? I've always had the occasional hiccup with CC, but this is all the time now.


I thought it was just me. This happens on My HR34 as well as my other 3 HR24s.

The worst garbled channels are my local PBS (doesn't matter what show), local Fox (on "Cosmos" it's almost impossible to read the captions) and HBO.

Now that I've got 0.86a on the Genie I'll have to see if this has been addressed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> Just noticed a maddening issue last night. I have purchase limits set up on my DVR - set to $1.00 so I don't accidentally purchase something. When switching to LOGO last night, I kept getting a prompt saying that the channel exceeded my purchase limit and required me to enter my unlock code to watch. LOGO is part of my package and wasn't doing this on the last release.
> 
> I didn't have a lot of time to play around with it so I don't know if it's doing it on other non-PPV channels.


Have you tried just doing a reset?


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Several threads about this, but I wanted to make sure it was mentioned here.

Since DirecTV turned on the ability to "look back" in a program (the arrows in the guide), my Genie has been deleting programs that have this feature without prompt or confirmation.

Reproducible example: Find a program in the guide that has the look back arrow. Hit record. Wait 10-15 seconds, then go to the list and select that program to play. If you STOP or EXIT playing that program (even if you haven't attempted to look back), it will immediately delete, even if the program is still recording. It will just be gone.

Others are reporting that is also happens with pre-recorded programs that have the look back arrow enabled. (Record a program, watch it tomorrow... if you exit the recorded program during playback, it will be auto deleted without confirmation).

So, if you select a program that has the look back feature enabled, you must watch it in one sitting. If you stop or exit the recording, it will disappear.

HR44/500 with 0x863.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

HR44-700 (0x863)


Report All: 20140531-14A6


Genie was completely locked up, no response from front panel buttons or remote. Receiver was in standby, had to perform a RBR to fix the issue. Checked client and it was a black screen, would not respond and could not access Menu, GUI. Report sent after RBR.


----------



## Brian58239 (Jun 1, 2014)

MattWarner said:


> Several threads about this, but I wanted to make sure it was mentioned here.
> 
> Since DirecTV turned on the ability to "look back" in a program (the arrows in the guide), my Genie has been deleting programs that have this feature without prompt or confirmation.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I came here looking for to see if it was a common issue. Thanks. Extremely annoying....

Does anyone know exactly how the "look back" feature works? Is it randomly assigned channels to tuners not in use? The same for everyone? Tied to your Genie Reccomends lists? Obviously it shows the look back when you happen to start watching a show you have already recorded, but it seems random other times.

Another annoying thing is that after a red button receiver restart, it seems the receiver will not transfer the signal to your display for a low-def channel or recording. Not sure if that is just my TV or not, but I think it is the HD-DVR

I have an HR34 by the way.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Brian58239 said:


> Exactly what I came here looking for to see if it was a common issue. Thanks. Extremely annoying....
> 
> Does anyone know exactly how the "look back" feature works? Is it randomly assigned channels to tuners not in use? The same for everyone? Tied to your Genie Reccomends lists? Obviously it shows the look back when you happen to start watching a show you have already recorded, but it seems random other times.
> 
> ...


Look at this thread. it might have your answers.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212290-new-ability-to-stream-program-from-the-beginning/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian58239 said:


> Exactly what I came here looking for to see if it was a common issue. Thanks. Extremely annoying....
> 
> Does anyone know exactly how the "look back" feature works? Is it randomly assigned channels to tuners not in use?


The look back works by streaming the shows from the internet. it has nothing to do with Genie Recommends


----------



## Brian58239 (Jun 1, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> Look at this thread. it might have your answers.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212290-new-ability-to-stream-program-from-the-beginning/


Thanks, I was't aware that this was a new feature.

This must just be an improvement on the older feature that allowed you to "start from the beginning"?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian58239 said:


> Thanks, I was't aware that this was a new feature.
> 
> This must just be an improvement on the older feature that allowed you to "start from the beginning"?


Well, this was not a feature, more like a "benefit" since all you were doing was tuning to a already used tuner. the new feature lets go back regardless if it was being watch as long as the DVR is connected to the internet


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Posting this info here so they know this is happening to more folks…

I'm also experiencing the issue with certain programs being deleted after stopping/ending playback, if the shows came from a channel that supports the new "start from the beginning" feature. It's a known issue at this point and there's at least one other long thread about it, but I was asked to post the report ID here just in case.

Report ID: 20140530-26CB
Box: HR34/700
Software: 0x863
Updated: Tue 5/20 3:25am


----------



## tward392 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just had a program auto delete itself after I hit exit as well.

Box: HR44/500
Software: 0x863
Updated: Thu, 5/22 3:15 am.

This is going to suck if it keeps happening. Would at least be better if you could undelete things....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv is here right now, He swapped my HR24 out that died last night , and he tested the New receiver out, and Bang it deleted his recording.
Nice !

HR 24 and 34 both have not been fixed Nationally as of Yet.

He forced download on all receivers, and same versions were found.
Trying to get, an HR44 swap.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Pity that the solution was only available last night in a two hour window. It should be the national release, not just available for those in the know. I missed it and now have to wait for the NR sometime in the future.


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I am also experiencing cc issues with the new 0.x863 software release. Salem last week on WGN had news cast on closed caption but audio was correct. Also special charcaters and misspelled words on cc. We use cc because a lot of shows dialogue is hard to hear or understand.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

osu1ne said:


> I am also experiencing cc issues with the new 0.x863 software release. Salem last week on WGN had news cast on closed caption but audio was correct. Also special charcaters and misspelled words on cc. We use cc because a lot of shows dialogue is hard to hear or understand.


That sounds like an issue with the channel. The box doesn't generate the closed captioning.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had a few instances where I paused a recorded show, then hit Stop and my HR34 deleted the show.

Also noticed some issues with On demand internet connectivity. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Same problem with auto delete like everybody else when you press Exit on playlist recordings, they need to fix this asap.

Report All: 20140602-48BB
Box: HR44-700
Software: 0x863


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Since 0x863 was downloaded on my HR44-200 I have experienced sporadic instances of audio/video failure (black screen with no sound). Audio/video will return but with red pixelation and red horizontal lines. While this is happening receiver will not respond to remote or front panel commands. Happens with live TV but not with recordings. Receiver temperature averages at 108 degrees. System Test revealed nothing. I tried swapping the HDMI cable and bypassing my AVR but issue persists. When it happened yesterday I did a SENDREPORT: 20140601-2833 and called DirecTV. We tried resetting the receiver and performed a Advanced System Test. Everything passed. They wanted to send a replacement receiver but I insisted on a Service Call. Tech visit is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Have you tried just doing a reset?


Unfortunately I haven't been home much the last several days to try it - I was going to reset it that night but was waiting for a program to finish recording and then forgot about it. I will check it tonight and see if it's still behaving badly.

Of note, I had done a double reset about a week ago after very, very slow response time from my HR34.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

HR34-700

I would also like to report I twice had an auto delete after existing a program intending to return later to the program. Interestingly, it was the same program on the History Channel.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

yatsco said:


> HR34-700
> 
> I would also like to report I twice had an auto delete after existing a program intending to return later to the program. Interestingly, it was the same program on the History Channel.


This will happen on any program on a channel like History until you get the new version 0x0870.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> This will happen on any program on a channel like History until you get the new version 0x0870.


Anyone know when this will be pushed nationally?

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I was thinking about this. There are two aspects about this new "feature". First and foremost the "Auto-Delete" bug, a nasty bug at that. This needs to be fixed asap. It's the other feature that got me thinking. Not being able to FF/REW or skip. This feature might be the testing of the wave of the future of DVR recording. We might be able to record any show, even a show we arrive to late. BUT we might not be able skip over the commercials. That will make the advertisers very happy. Only time will tell.


----------



## khill821 (Aug 16, 2006)

Punchy said:


> I'm helping a friend who got an internet usage warning from his ISP last week. After further investigation it turned out that his HR44 was downloading 100GB/day starting the day the 863 release installed itself. DirecTV support has been unable to help. Is there any way to diagnose this further from his end? Debug menus, any way to determine exactly what the HR44 is trying to download?


I experienced this issue too. In my case it was a VOD download never actually completing. The download continually looped until I finally stopped it. Unfortunately I didn't catch it for two days and the Genie downloaded over 250GB! Good thing I'm on the highest tier for my ISP so all they can do is send nasty grams...


----------



## khill821 (Aug 16, 2006)

osu1ne said:


> I am also experiencing cc issues with the new 0.x863 software release. Salem last week on WGN had news cast on closed caption but audio was correct. Also special charcaters and misspelled words on cc. We use cc because a lot of shows dialogue is hard to hear or understand.


I have the CC issue on the Genie server, but not the client.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I was thinking about this. There are two aspects about this new "feature". First and foremost the "Auto-Delete" bug, a nasty bug at that. This needs to be fixed asap. It's the other feature that got me thinking. Not being able to FF/REW or skip. This feature might be the testing of the wave of the future of DVR recording. We might be able to record any show, even a show we arrive to late. BUT we might not be able skip over the commercials. That will make the advertisers very happy. Only time will tell.


Restrictive ff/rew is very common on certain cable companies' VOD systems, as well as Hulu Plus and Crackle. My grandparents have Brought House cable and almost all of the VOD stuff can't skip commercials.

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Anyone know when this will be pushed nationally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I wish I knew. I was out of town over the weekend and missed the download opportunity. I hope I don't have to wait for next weekend, and it will have taken way too long for the regular users.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, lost 2 programs tonite due to auto cancel by my HR34-700. Got the new SW last week.
Any idea as to when this problem might get fixed?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

usnret said:


> Well, lost 2 programs tonite due to auto cancel by my HR34-700. Got the new SW last week.
> Any idea as to when this problem might get fixed?


very soon


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I contacted D last nite re this problem. Their answer was that several customers have complained. They
went on to tell me that engineering is looking at the problem and a fix will be out in a "few" weeks.
Was wondering if there is a work around for the problem for now. When a new SW is put into the system, I usually
get it about 4-6 weeks later, so this "fix" will probably hit my 34 about 2 months from now.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

I changed my recording options to keep until I delete instead of keep until disk is full. Anyone know if this helps the auto delete issue?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

bflora said:


> I changed my recording options to keep until I delete instead of keep until disk is full. Anyone know if this helps the auto delete issue?


I tried this too but it didn't work for me. I also find it interesting that not ALL recordings are auto-deleted....just some - and all have been recorded the normal way (not using the new flash back feature).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Last night I was watching "In The Flesh" that I had recorded from BBCA. The running time displayed was one hour and 15 minutes. At 1 hour and 5 minutes "Delete/Don't Delete" popped up. There was 10 minutes left on the time bar and the show episode hadn't concluded. I tried everything I thought of to pass by the 1:05 mark but to no success. I could not access the final 10 minutes. I noticed that the last two episodes are also timed at 1:15 so I extended the recording time by 30 minutes. I'm hoping that that will work. I forgot to run a issues report. I don't have any idea whether this is a firmware issue or a BBCA or guide issue.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Last night I was watching "In The Flesh" that I had recorded from BBCA. The running time displayed was one hour and 15 minutes. At 1 hour and 5 minutes "Delete/Don't Delete" popped up. There was 10 minutes left on the time bar and the show episode hadn't concluded. I tried everything I thought of to pass by the 1:05 mark but to no success. I could not access the final 10 minutes. I noticed that the last two episodes are also timed at 1:15 so I extended the recording time by 30 minutes. I'm hoping that that will work. I forgot to run a issues report. I don't have any idea whether this is a firmware issue or a BBCA or guide issue.


I'm convinced this is a Genie problem. I had this happen twice in the past. One program stopped with 8 minutes remaining, the other with 10. Both programs were still available "On Demand" so I downloaded them to my HR44-500 and they both failed at exactly the same spot as before. I then downloaded them from "On Demand" to one of my HR21-700s and they both played to the end. I think there is something in the data stream that causes the Genie to go to end of program.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

I would just like to report that I continue to have problems with an auto delete of recordings with this latest software update. I will exit a program with the intention of returning to the show at a later time, only to see that the show has been deleted when I return. I contacted DIRECTV Protection Plan and in talking to technical support they advised that DIRECTV is aware of this problem and gave me a date of June 13th as a fix date. I failed to ask if this was a staggered release date.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yatsco said:


> I failed to ask if this was a staggered release date.


it will only makes sense to do it that way. "just in case" you dont want the board lighting up like a Christmas tree, more than it is now!


----------



## kbpr1600 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just now got off the phone with John in DTV tech support. He told me that the auto delete issue is a known engineering problem, and that a fix is scheduled to go out on June 13. That seems like a long time to wait for a bug this serious, without at least having the option to go back to a previous software version.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

bpratt said:


> I'm convinced this is a Genie problem. I had this happen twice in the past. One program stopped with 8 minutes remaining, the other with 10. Both programs were still available "On Demand" so I downloaded them to my HR44-500 and they both failed at exactly the same spot as before. I then downloaded them from "On Demand" to one of my HR21-700s and they both played to the end. I think there is something in the data stream that causes the Genie to go to end of program.


I've seen several others post what I think is the same issue. There was a thread about FX programs that were recorded cutting off early when played back. I as well as the others had started padding the end of the show. I have about 3 of my regular series that I've added an extra 15 minutes to compensate for this. This was happening before the latest couple of software updates so like you I believe this is a 34/44 problem.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

HR34, running 0x863 since 5/21/14. I have noticed poor remote response since this update occurred, which is the first time I can recall having this issue on the HR34. It is something that used to happen frequently on my HR20 a few years back. The remote will respond to the first command, but if I try to perform consecutive commands quickly, it doesn't respond, and I have to wait for it to catch up. Last night, I started having another issue: the "bonking" noise would randomly occur during live and recorded programs. Any button press, even volume up/down will generate the bonk, even as the unit is responding to the button press. To be clear: the HR34 performs the task but also bonks. I haven't yet restarted the receiver to see if this clears the issue. It is a random issue, and I haven't determined what causes it to happen, but I think it might be caused by a series of quick button presses. This morning, I just had it happen again for awhile, but now it is not happening.

I have not seen the auto-delete issue, but I don't think I've recorded any shows with the look-back feature.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> HR34, running 0x863 since 5/21/14. I have noticed poor remote response since this update occurred, which is the first time I can recall having this issue on the HR34. It is something that used to happen frequently on my HR20 a few years back. The remote will respond to the first command, but if I try to perform consecutive commands quickly, it doesn't respond, and I have to wait for it to catch up. Last night, I started having another issue: the "bonking" noise would randomly occur during live and recorded programs. Any button press, even volume up/down will generate the bonk, even as the unit is responding to the button press. To be clear: the HR34 performs the task but also bonks. I haven't yet restarted the receiver to see if this clears the issue. It is a random issue, and I haven't determined what causes it to happen, but I think it might be caused by a series of quick button presses. This morning, I just had it happen again for awhile, but now it is not happening.
> 
> I have not seen the auto-delete issue, but I don't think I've recorded any shows with the look-back feature.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


As to your bonking issue have you tried turning off Sound Effects on your HR34?


----------



## osu1ne (Jun 25, 2009)

I was watching last nights recording of Rogue and hit exit. When I went back to resume watching the recording was gone. I went to History and it said the recording was deleted by the user. I did not delete it. I have dealt with freezing and pixalation problems since December, countless lost recordings and now this. Every time a new software release comes out to fix a problem it creates other problems. I have been with Directv since 2001 and spend big bucks for their services. I currently have an HR44 and two HR23s with release 0x0863. Just about had it with Directv services. Unfortunately I still have a year to go on my current contract.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

osu1ne said:


> I was watching last nights recording of Rogue and hit exit. When I went back to resume watching the recording was gone. I went to History and it said the recording was deleted by the user. I did not delete it. I have dealt with freezing and pixalation problems since December, countless lost recordings and now this. Every time a new software release comes out to fix a problem it creates other problems. I have been with Directv since 2001 and spend big bucks for their services. I currently have an HR44 and two HR23s with release 0x0863. Just about had it with Directv services. Unfortunately I still have a year to go on my current contract.


See this thread. Is a bug

http://dbstalk.com/i...Delete-on-Genie


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My HR44 downloaded 870 last night......


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> My HR44 downloaded 870 last night......


and was the bug fixed?


----------

